# My very own place!



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Well today's the day. I'm like a toddler going to Disney. I'm awake even before my son wakes up! 

My husband has been gone 13 weeks today. If you'd have asked me two weeks ago how I was feeling I would have cried and told you how much I loved him. 

Then somehow this past week and a half something has shifted. I'd never let him come home! Not only did he leave but he treated me like the crap on his shoe the whole time. And I let him! 

I'm happy to report I've found my self respect. Tomorrow I move into my own place. I'm learning how to do the things I relied on him for. And I learned to NEVER rely on a man again. I can do anything they can do and probably better.

I'll post pictures of the place and the furniture later!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Way to go Pam! I've been divorced for awhile, but finally bought my own little house two months ago, ALL mine, in my name ONLY!!

Such a good feeling.

Have fun setting up your new place! You deserve it


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pam:

Wow, congratulations!!!

I'm very happy for you. I know its a bit weird when you realize how much your life has changed. But there is nothing better than getting rid of dead weight that's bringing your life down.

When I look back on how much I compromised who I was and what I really wanted on my ex-husband, all I see is waste. A complete waste of my time and energy.

I LOVE my home. Its mine, I own it myself...everything in it is what I chose. Its clean, organized, pretty and laid out exactly in the style that works for me. 

If you do decide to date again, you should know that there are plenty of great guys out there too. And when you're independent and own all of your own stuff...you can be as picky as you want to be about who you decide on. I didn't pick a guy until I found one that was literally perfect.

If I could offer one piece of advice, its to maintain your independence and never again settle for someone who isn't worth it.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Nothing better then a fresh start in a new place you can call your own. Enjoy it.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Pamvhv said:


> Well today's the day. I'm like a toddler going to Disney. I'm awake even before my son wakes up!
> 
> My husband has been gone 13 weeks today. If you'd have asked me two weeks ago how I was feeling I would have cried and told you how much I loved him.
> 
> ...


Never again will you feel like you can't cope without someone else. That doesn't mean you wont rely on someone again one day. If you do then the definition of "rely" will be better. It won't include fear and insecurity. Congrats.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I am having so much fun setting up. My fainting couch wouldn't fit in my bedroom so my living area is cramped but I care not. It's my mistake and I own that ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Photos are here! Instagram

Guys this is my first time having my own stuff and my own place. I feel like I'm snack helper at Kindergarten.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Pamvhv said:


> Photos are here! Instagram
> 
> Guys this is my first time having my own stuff and my own place. I feel like I'm snack helper at Kindergarten.


Nice place. Furnishings are awesome. Very homey I like your son's desk/bed. I bet he really likes it. And is that a french bull dog statue? Outside area is awesome too.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Good for you! Congrats!


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Thundarr said:


> Nice place. Furnishings are awesome. Very homey I like your son's desk/bed. I bet he really likes it. And is that a french bull dog statue? Outside area is awesome too.


English bulldog! I share custody of one with my PoSStbX.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats! Love the comic book decor, by the way.

And you're right, by the way... that's one damn fine cat.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Congrats! Love the comic book decor, by the way.
> 
> And you're right, by the way... that's one damn fine cat.


I found him on the street and bottle fed him. He was supposed to go to a new home but I love him.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice. We have several, and they were all rescues. They're great pets.

And LOL, by the way... we've done the whole "we were going to find a home for him/her but he/she is just too damn adorable" thing a few times ourselves.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Nice. We have several, and they were all rescues. They're great pets.
> 
> And LOL, by the way... we've done the whole "we were going to find a home for him/her but he/she is just too damn adorable" thing a few times ourselves.


I really thought I could bottle feed him and then let him go.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Holy **** this **** is hard. Especially doing it alone. It's 11:30 and I still have about 17 boxes of books to box. This place is trashed. I'll have to come back next week and clean it.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Pamvhv said:


> Holy **** this **** is hard. Especially doing it alone. It's 11:30 and I still have about 17 boxes of books to box. This place is trashed. I'll have to come back next week and clean it.


This is why people should move every couple of years just so the get rid of all the stuff they don't really need 

Who cares if it takes all night, its your stuff, done your way going to your new place. The hard work will just empower you more once the move is accomplished.


----------



## creeo (Jul 31, 2011)

Atta girl! Getting your first place post split is so liberating!! ! Good for yoU!


Pamvhv said:


> Well today's the day. I'm like a toddler going to Disney. I'm awake even before my son wakes up!
> 
> My husband has been gone 13 weeks today. If you'd have asked me two weeks ago how I was feeling I would have cried and told you how much I loved him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

honcho said:


> This is why people should move every couple of years just so the get rid of all the stuff they don't really need
> 
> Who cares if it takes all night, its your stuff, done your way going to your new place. The hard work will just empower you more once the move is accomplished.


Yup. I have five years worth of CRAP to go through and not just mine and the kids. Of course he who must not be named was no help.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll be moving into my own place in Sept, and I'm trying to sort through stuff now so it's easier then. It's a little snarky of me, but I'm mostly concerned with division of things and packing what I want. He can deal with the rest. 

I've never had my own place before either, so your excitement is a bit infectious!


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

TooNice said:


> I'll be moving into my own place in Sept, and I'm trying to sort through stuff now so it's easier then. It's a little snarky of me, but I'm mostly concerned with division of things and packing what I want. He can deal with the rest.
> 
> I've never had my own place before either, so your excitement is a bit infectious!


I've decided to let him deal with the fallout of cleaning since he's being such a nice person to me lately.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Now when you miss place stuff, you have no one to blame but your self

Now you don't have to worry about someone messing with your tooth brush!


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

the guy said:


> Now when you miss place stuff, you have no one to blame but your self
> 
> Now you don't have to worry about someone messing with your tooth brush!


I never misplace things! It's my super power.


----------

